

How Long Does It Take To Build A Technology Empire? - lapenne
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2009/08/25/how-long-does-it-take-to-build-a-technology-empire/?mod=rss_WSJBlog?mod=tech

======
chris123
survivor bias

